# Kauai Beaches



## PassionForTravel (Nov 26, 2013)

Staying on Kauai this week. This is the first time I've visited Kauai in 20+ years and the first time my GF has been here at all. We spent the first couple of days at Worldmar Kapaa Shores in Kapaa and are now at Lawai Beach Resort (outside Poipu, what a great resort).

While we are enjoying our time on Kauai to be honest we are a little underwhelmed by the beaches we have encountered so far (except for Hanalei Bay) compared to Maui, Oahu or even the Big Island's (Hapuna).

We have checked out the following beaches
Kealia beach park- Surf was kind of rough.
Anini beach - while the water was calm the beach sand was kind of rough and mixed with shells.
Haena Park - Really rough surf, warning were posted not to go in the water.
Hanalei - Love the beach, was feasible from Kapaa but not so much from South Kauai.
Poipu Beach - The beach in front of the Sheraton Poipu, The beach in front of Marriott's Wahahoi. Poipu Beach Park. Depending upon where the water is entered it can be rough or rocks and coral.

Compared to Kamaole 1 and Kaewakapu in Kihei, and Kaanapali beaches on Maui with their soft sand and calm waters they fall short.

So for all the Kauai lovers out there, what beaches are we missing?

Tomorrow we see what we can find in West Kauai.

Ian


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ke'e Beach*

I don't see Ke'e Beach on your list. That is the beach that I remember the most at Kauai.  I thought it was beautiful and you swam with the very colorful fish. 

That was a favorite and there were not a lot of people there when I went.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 26, 2013)

*Salt Pond Beach Park*

If you're looking for a long stretch of soft, clean sand without rocks, gentle slopes, and calm waters, west Kauai is your best shot. Salt Pond Beach may be what you're looking for.






Polihale State Park is nice, but swimming in the winter is dangerous, and your car could get stuck in the sand if you don't have 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 26, 2013)

Check out Tunnels Beach for some good swimming and snorkeling.  The surf can be big at the parking lot, but walk half a mile east along the beach and you'll be protected by the reef.  Good swimming, and great snorkeling on a picturesque part of Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 26, 2013)

Any chance you're military? If so, the beach at Barking Sands is amazing. Not so much quiet and such, but deserted for miles. Very walkable and private.  It's kind of like Polihale without the risk of getting stuck in the sand. 

Dave


----------



## Tiger (Nov 26, 2013)

We really like Polihale.  There is the mental recognition that there are 17 miles of beach,  the view of the end of the Napali cliffs, the views of hawaiian families multiple generations enjoying the beach under their beach canvases.  We use a beach shell to stay out of wind and sun.  We often have lunch and dinner there watching the sunset, and coming off the beach using flashlights.  The hawaiians usually have campfires.  We always settle at so called Queens Pond, which is usually very safe for swimming.  On Thursday nights we go to the restaurant at the Waimea Plantation to see the Old Guys group performing.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiger said:


> We really like Polihale.  There is the mental recognition that there are 17 miles of beach,  the view of the end of the Napali cliffs, the views of hawaiian families multiple generations enjoying the beach under their beach canvases.  We use a beach shell to stay out of wind and sun.  We often have lunch and dinner there watching the sunset, and coming off the beach using flashlights.  The hawaiians usually have campfires.  We always settle at so called Queens Pond, which is usually very safe for swimming.  On Thursday nights we go to the restaurant at the Waimea Plantation to see the Old Guys group performing.



Is this the beach that you have to drive through a really bumpy road and when you get to the beach it's extremely sandy that is like the Sahara desert?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2013)

Tiger said:


> We really like Polihale.  There is the mental recognition that there are 17 miles of beach,  the view of the end of the Napali cliffs, the views of hawaiian families multiple generations enjoying the beach under their beach canvases.  We use a beach shell to stay out of wind and sun.  We often have lunch and dinner there watching the sunset, and coming off the beach using flashlights.  The hawaiians usually have campfires.  We always settle at so called Queens Pond, which is usually very safe for swimming.  On Thursday nights we go to the restaurant at the Waimea Plantation to see the Old Guys group performing.





csalter2 said:


> Is this the beach that you have to drive through a really bumpy road and when you get to the beach it's extremely sandy that is like the Sahara desert?


That's it. One of our favorite places as well.  






----

Moloa'a Beach is also very nice.  It's very enclosed, so the water is almost always calm.  Also not many people go there.  The picture below is of the reef, where there is often good snorkeling. That sandy area in the left foreground continues for several hundred yards.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2013)

I think Kauai actually has the best beaches in Hawaii, and a lot of them, but they aren't as easy to find, perhaps.  Also - right now we are in the rainy winter season, so the surf isn't going to be as calm this time of year on any island.

My favorite beach is Tunnels:  great place to hang out, lots of shade, and fantastic snorkeling.





Courtesy of Hawaiigaga


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2013)

And just for swimming and relaxing, I like Lumaha'i - the kids love to jump off the rocks there, too.  Very protected swimming, sandy bottom, beautiful place.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Tunnels*



Chrispee said:


> Check out Tunnels Beach for some good swimming and snorkeling.  The surf can be big at the parking lot, but walk half a mile east along the beach and you'll be protected by the reef.  Good swimming, and great snorkeling on a picturesque part of Kauai.



We also liked this beach and had a fun time snorkeling at it.  I think we came back to it 4 different times.
Bart


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 26, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> We also liked this beach and had a fun time snorkeling at it.  I think we came back to it 4 different times.
> Bart



I'm glad to hear that you and DeniseM love Tunnels Beach as well.  I thought I might have weird beach tastes as Tunnels ranks up there as one of my favourite Hawaiian beaches.   Part of it is that I really love the backdrop of the beautiful North shore mountains.


----------



## Fisch (Nov 26, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> I'm glad to hear that you and DeniseM love Tunnels Beach as well.  I thought I might have weird beach tastes as Tunnels ranks up there as one of my favourite Hawaiian beaches.   Part of it is that I really love the backdrop of the beautiful North shore mountains.



Nothing beats being at Ke'e Beach and having the trees and mountains loom over you.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2013)

Fisch said:


> Nothing beats being at Ke'e Beach and having the trees and mountains loom over you.



The down-side of Ke'e is that it gets way too crowded for my taste.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> And just for swimming and relaxing, I like Lumaha'i - the kids love to jump off the rocks there, too.  Very protected swimming, sandy bottom, beautiful place.



That depends on which part of Lumahai one visits.  The more accessible and larger western stretch, has had heavy surf every time we've been there - and that's in the summer!!  The east area, shown in your picture, has become one of our favorites as well.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*I must be lucky!*



DeniseM said:


> The down-side of Ke'e is that it gets way too crowded for my taste.



Whenever I have gone to Ke'e Beach, it has never been that crowded. I guess that I have just been lucky.  It's not the largest of beaches, but it sure is darn pretty there.  

I will be visiting there again this summer.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Yes.!!!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's it. One of our favorite places as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 27, 2013)

Since we are in Poipu now we ruled out going back to the northern beaches. The day we did go up there it seemed like every beach we stopped at except for Anni and Hanalei had really rough surf (the norm for winter). They kind of blended together after a while, between the surf warnings, the shore break warnings, and the red flags. So I'm not sure if we stopped at Tunnels and Lumahai. Also the further north we went the cloudier it got.

Today we went out to West Maui, not having a high clearance vehicle I didn't feel like tackling Polihale. We did stop at Salt Pond and it fit the bill. Very calm water and quite long. Sand wasn't the softest but pretty good. We also checked out Kekaha which is attached to MacArthur park, the sand was soft and went on forever, we walked about a mile and we still couldn't see the end. I suspect it runs into barking sands on the missile base (which not being military we couldn't go to). However, the surf was really rough, so we didn't feel like going in much more than getting our feet wet. We talked with the lifeguard and they said it was unusual for the winter for that beach it is more likely the summer at that beach.

Steve it looks like Moloa'a beach is also north, not sure how we missed it.
So I think we will go back to Salt Pond.

Guess I got spoiled on Maui with the beaches in Kihei which didn't seem to change by seasons, we've been there in March, April, and November and they were always the same, calm. Maybe they are protected by Molokai 

Denise the way you phrased it are you on Kauai now?

Ian


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 27, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Since we are in Poipu now we ruled out going back to the northern beaches. The day we did go up there it seemed like every beach we stopped at except for Anni and Hanalei had really rough surf (the norm for winter). They kind of blended together after a while, between the surf warnings, the shore break warnings, and the red flags. So I'm not sure if we stopped at Tunnels and Lumahai. Also the further north we went the cloudier it got.
> 
> Today we went out to West Maui, not having a high clearance vehicle I didn't feel like tackling Polihale. We did stop at Salt Pond and it fit the bill. Very calm water and quite long. Sand wasn't the softest but pretty good. We also checked out Kekaha which is attached to MacArthur park, the sand was soft and went on forever, we walked about a mile and we still couldn't see the end. I suspect it runs into barking sands on the missile base (which not being military we couldn't go to). However, the surf was really rough, so we didn't feel like going in much more than getting our feet wet. We talked with the lifeguard and they said it was unusual for the winter for that beach it is more likely the summer at that beach.
> 
> ...


For being in the water this time of year, the North Shore is generally not a good choice.  

You're right that it's pretty much unbroken sand all the way from Kekaha to the end of Polihale.  Kekaha eventually becomes Barking Sands, and Barking Sands becomes Polihale.  But seldom are any of those safe for anything more than wading.  

On the south shore, Salt Pond is a good swimming beach, as is Poipu.  


Not at all suprized you didn't get to Moloa'a Beach. It's easy to miss. You have to know where it is to find it.  I don't think we got there until about our eighth trip to Kauai.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2013)

No, we don't go back to Kauai until next summer.

You probably didn't visit Lumaha'i - it is completely unmarked, and there is a short, but steep hike down to it from the highway.  They only way to spot it is the cars parked along the road on the way to the North Shore.


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> No, we don't go back to Kauai until next summer.
> 
> You probably didn't visit Lumaha'i - it is completely unmarked, and there is a short, but steep hike down to it from the highway.  They only way to spot it is the cars parked along the road on the way to the North Shore.



_A bit more....Lumahai is actually accessible from down below next to the river inlet.  It is really not a swimming beach, in that it has very dangerous surf and undertows.  This is the beach, however, where all of the Sunrise Shells are found....and at sunrise....because the locals scoop them up.  If you are looking for them, you have to realize that they do not look like what you find in finished jewelry.  They are actually rough white and gray and need to be polished off to obtain the magnificent colors.  If you park at the top where the sign indicates the beach...BEWARE!!!  Do not leave anything in your car, visible or not....this is a known place for tourists to park and transients love to break into cars here.  If you park where the locals do, down below, no problem.  The beach is VERY hot...sand can be burning mid day.

Donkey Beach....beautiful, secluded...but you have to walk to get there.
Secret Beach...surfers galore...secluded...well, not really...a hike to get there.
Ke'e...THE BEST!!!!!!!  especially at sunset!!!!
Tunnels...our all time favorite...adjacent to Haena State Park...goes on forever...high surf...snorkeling areas...the fish are so colorful and close in, you can just walk into the water and scoop them up.
Polihale...WOW!!!!!!!!  Hotter than hell, but well worth the trip.
Poipu....facilities, protected area for swimming and great whale, turtle, and monk seal watching  (also Tunnels)
Many secluded beaches, but you have to walk to them
Moloa'a....not very local, lots of Kama'aina
So many great places....we have a bumper sticker that says, "*If you LOVE Kaua'i, send your friends to Maui*"!!!!!!....hmmmm, just sayin'_


----------



## artringwald (Nov 27, 2013)

ouaifer said:


> _
> So many great places....we have a bumper sticker that says, "*If you LOVE Kaua'i, send your friends to Maui*"!!!!!!....hmmmm, just sayin'_



My sentiments exactly. I love to talk about Kauai, but really hope that nobody listens to my advice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 27, 2013)

ouaifer said:


> _A bit more....Lumahai is actually accessible from down below next to the river inlet.  It is really not a swimming beach, in that it has very dangerous surf and undertows.  _


_

And yet a bit more on Lumahai.  

There are two parts to Lumahai Beach. One part is near the river mouth,as you describe, and is very accessible.  It's right next to the road and you just pull of and park.  The other part is as Denise described.  You can't see it from the road and unless you know it's there you will go right past it.

You can't easily get from one part to the other without climbing over a large rock outcropping that separates the two parts of the beach.

The part near the river mouth is open and exposed and is almost always unsafe for swimming.  The other, less accessible portion, is more protected and often offers nice swimming._


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2013)

The part of Lumaha'i beach in the photo that I posted is a very safe place to swim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> T_R_Oglodyte said:
> 
> 
> > That's it. One of our favorite places as well.
> ...


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That depends on which part of Lumahai one visits.  The more accessible and larger western stretch, has had heavy surf every time we've been there - and that's in the summer!!  The east area, shown in your picture, has become one of our favorites as well.



that is just beautiful!!  Is this also accessible ?

thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2014)

You have to hike down a short but steep trail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> You have to hike down a short but steep trail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



can you tell me how to get there?  tks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2014)

Lumahai beach is unmarked - it's right on the main highway to the North Shore, after Hanalei, and before Wainiha Bay. You will come around a bend and see several yellow posts set in the ground on the right, and a wide shoulder with 5-15 cars parked on the shoulder. You cannot see the trail head, or the beach from the road.  I will look at the mile markers and see which marker it's close to.

More info. - http://www.kauai.com/lumahai-beach


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Lumahai beach is unmarked - it's right on the main highway to the North Shore, after Hanalei, and before Wainiha Bay. You will come around a bend and see several yellow posts set in the ground on the right, and a wide shoulder with 5-15 cars parked on the shoulder. You cannot see the trail head, or the beach from the road.  I will look at the mile markers and see which marker it's close to.
> 
> More info. - http://www.kauai.com/lumahai-beach



thanks for the info Denise.

I'm surprised no one has provided pictures of the location or trail down to the beach.

If we are so lucky as to find it, I'll take some pictures to help out anyone looking in the future.

Thanks again!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> thanks for the info Denise.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has provided pictures of the location or trail down to the beach.
> 
> ...



Denise has given good pointers.  

This reminds me of those questions like, "What's the best tiger trader with the lowest maintenance fee?"


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> thanks for the info Denise.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has provided pictures of the location or trail down to the beach.
> 
> ...



It is easy to find because of the other cars parked there.

Be careful of rogue waves that sometimes crash over the rock outcropping on the right side of beach (looking at ocean).  We saw a guy go down hard (nice SLR camera and all) - do not turn back on ocean! (especially on north Kauai beaches)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> It is easy to find because of the other cars parked there.
> 
> Be careful of rogue waves that sometimes crash over the rock outcropping on the right side of beach (looking at ocean).  We saw a guy go down hard (nice SLR camera and all) - do not turn back on ocean! (especially on north Kauai beaches)



Yes - but if you are just enjoying the beach, you won't be anywhere near that area.  Kids and the young at heart like to climb the rocks and jump into the ocean there, but it certainly is not for everyone.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2014)

We drove to Polihale 3 weeks ago the day after a rain storm.  I've driven it at least 7 or 8 times and this was the absolute WORST.  Over the course of the week, I spoke with several locals who concurred with that assessment.  Never the less,  it was still fun.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed Polihale on our last trip but didn't feel it was worth the long drive.
I'd go again though but only if we have a Jeep like last time.


----------



## squeegeeman (Jul 1, 2014)

*Favorite beach on Kauai?*

Always without question---Kalalau Beach is our favorite beach.
Nothing beats walking barefoot in the sand at sunset with a 40 pound backpack after a 13 mile hike on Napali.  And noni spa treatments with lilikoi rum shooters
are a must on sunny afternoons.  
Hippie timeshare at its finest.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 10, 2014)

*Lumahai Beach*

Well, it wasn't that difficult and actually realized we had been here before.  Just didn't know or remember the name.  We had gone on the Kauai Photo Tour and this was one of the stops except last time it was Feb 2013 and the ocean was much more violent then.  We were actually able to go into the water, it was great!!

Here are a few pics of the roadside...as mentioned this is just past Hanalei Bay and you will definitely see various parked cars.  When we got there there were just a few but it was packed when we left.

This is the first turn as you approach going north...






This is the view of the roadside as you travel south...






The trail is not bad at all, it's an easy hike down.  Just make sure to walk all the way around the bend to reach the trail.  There are several areas that look like trails going down but they do not go down to the beach, they go to the rocks below.

Definitely worth the trip!


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 10, 2014)

*Tunnels Beach Snorkeling...*

Very nice beach, lots of fish, saw turtles ...


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 10, 2014)

*Tunnels Beach ...surprise!!*

just wasn't expecting it....but had a feeling.

Yes, we had heard this is the beach where Beth Hamilton (Soul Surfer) was attacked by a Tiger Shark but that was a 1/4 mile out where the surfers go.

I was out a bit, noticed it was getting deeper as I was following the turtle, then I saw a fish I had never seen before and as I was getting ready to take a picture, this guy comes in from my right...gulp!


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 10, 2014)

Tunnels beach is my favourite all round beach on Kauai.  It's fairly protected by a natural reef, there's great snorkeling, lots of beach with sandy bottom entry, and an outstanding view.  The 5 min walk from the tunnel parking lot to the swimming area seems to dissuade many people, so it's never super busy.


----------

